# Feeling outside of yourself



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I've heard people with DP talk about feeling 'outside of themselves' as if they were viewing themselves from above. Personally I have never experienced this.

So, out of curiosity, I was wondering whether by this people mean they have actual Out of Body Experiences as a result of DP?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

for me it feels as though i am behind myself,im not sure if this is what they meen but thats how it effects me


----------



## snrpro (Jun 16, 2006)

Most people who say that they "view themselves" don't mean it literally. Even I don't understand what exactly that means, because you can't be looking at your body from a different perspective unless you are hallucinating, which is a whole different story. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't have any of this out of body experience. My DP is more of a hypnotic experience; I feel as if I'm jet-lagged or in some dream state. As if you don't exist, but your senses and autonomic nervous system are on autopilot. Almost as if my being has been hi-jacked and your "self" is gone.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Its hard to describe this feeling but when i had dp/dr i used to feel this way. Its not an out of body experience it just feels as though you are not yourself. Its as if you have no identity and you are just watching yourself going through the motions of everyday life.

When my dp was at it's worst it felt as though everything i was doing was mechanical and it had no meaning. I also felt as if i was in a fog and my senses where very dulled.

This was when i had depersonalization at it's worst. But it was still nowhere as bad as derealization. Derealization was what really got to me. I had myself convinced that i was schizophrenic.


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

I could say this in the sense that almost every time I dream, I watch myself. Even though I think I'm me, I'm only watching myself from above. That's kind of a window to how I feel in real life. It's metaphoric - you feel like you are not really here doing these things.

I have had an out of body experience before, but I wouldn't say it's BECAUSE of dp. I've had it during sleep paralysis, and I don't really like it. It's better than apathy, but it's a different kind of empty in what seems like a new world.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

comfortably numb said:


> Its hard to describe this feeling but when i had dp/dr i used to feel this way. Its not an out of body experience it just feels as though you are not yourself. Its as if you have no identity and you are just watching yourself going through the motions of everyday life.
> 
> When my dp was at it's worst it felt as though everything i was doing was mechanical and it had no meaning. I also felt as if i was in a fog and my senses where very dulled.
> 
> This was when i had depersonalization at it's worst. But it was still nowhere as bad as derealization. Derealization was what really got to me. I had myself convinced that i was schizophrenic.


yea this is kinda like how mine is as well, not really out of body but not feeling like its you performing the actions, walking talking eating working playing whatever it is has no meaning.


----------

